# Samsung Notebook RC-Serie RC730 S07 - Spiele spielen?



## TheFighter (5. März 2014)

Hey, hab mir diesen Notebook hier besorgt:
Samsung Notebook RC-Serie RC730 S07 - ÜBERSICHT

BetriebssystemOriginal Windows® 7 Home Premium 64 Bit
Modell/ProzessorIntel® Core™ i7-2670QM 2,2 GHz / max. 3,1 GHz mit Intel® Turbo Boost 6 MB Cache
ChipsatzIntel® HM65
SpeicherHauptspeicher8192 MB
NVIDIA® GeForce GT 540M Grafikkarte mit verbesserter 3D-Rechenleistung und 2 GB GDDR3

das habe ich jetzt da entnehmen können.
Und meine frage wäre dann, was ich so alles zocken könnte und ob ich die Grafikkarte auch austauschen könnte?
Und da man auf 3,1 Ghz aufbessern kann, ob das was bringt und wie man das macht.
Ich wäre sehr dankbar für Antworten
mfg


----------



## Herbboy (5. März 2014)

Grafikkarten tauschen bei Notebooks ist praktisch nicht machbar bzw. nur mit Mühe und sehr teuer, weil man eine der wenigen Quellen, die Notebookkarten anbieten, finden muss UND dann auch eine wirklich 100% passende Karte braucht. Allein wegen der Kühlung des Notebooks, die auf die bereits eingebaute abgestimmt ist, kann es schon Probleme geben.

Die Karte im Notebook reicht für die meisten moderne Spiele auf niedrigen Details aus, dafür kann man sich bei den Konsolen bedanken, denn weil die so schwach sind, ist ein Spiel im Kern nie so ganz anspruchsvoll. Für manche Games wird es auch auf höheren Details reichen. Siehe auch hier NVIDIA GeForce GT 540M - Notebookcheck.com Technik/FAQ da siehst Du aber, dass schon BF3 auf niedrigsten Details UND niedriger Auflösung nur grad so geht, wobei die getesteten Notebooks auch nur einen core i5 drin haben (klick auf die Benchmarkwerte, dann siehst Du das Testnotebook)

 Das mit den 3,1GHz: der Prozessor kann bei Bedarf hochtakten, sofern er da nicht zu heiß wird, und somit hast Du mehr CPU-Leistung. Das kann dafür sorgen, das ein Spiel schneller läuft, wenn die Grafikkarte nicht zu sehr "bremst"

Allerdings frag ich mich, wo das Notebook gekauft hast. Das Modell ist an sich schon veraltet und nicht mehr zu haben - was hast Du denn bezahlt?


----------



## TheFighter (5. März 2014)

Danke erstmals für die flotte Antwort. 
Also gekauft habe ich es nicht, es war eher ein Tauschhandel (Tablet + Zuzahlung), habe aber noch Garantie dazu bekommen 
Da das mit der Grafikkarte wohl nicht wirklich geht, wollte ich nochmal fragen, wie genau ich das Hochtakten kann, bzw. wie viel wird mich der Spaß kosten?


----------



## Herbboy (5. März 2014)

Die CPU taktet von selber hoch, da musst Du an sich nix machen, außer bei Windows am besten auf "Höchstleistung" zu stellen bei den Energieoptionen und alle Treiber immer brav aktuell zu halten.

 Und Grafikkarte wird halt wie gesagt mit hoher Wahrscheinlichkeit nix. Zum Beispiel diese hier nvidia geforce gtx 560m | eBay  wäre eine GTX 560m, die ist also besser als die 540m in Deinem Notebook - aber es kann sein, dass die nicht passt, und es kann sein, dass die passt, aber nicht läuft, und wenn sie passt und läuft kann es sein, dass das Notebook sie nicht gut genug kühlen kann, weil die ganze Kühlung an sich auf die schwächere und somit auch von Natur aus kühlere 540m ausgelegt ist.

 Und das hier wäre dann die Leistung der GTX 560m: NVIDIA GeForce GTX 560M - Notebookcheck.com Technik/FAQ   die ist natürlich nicht besser als eine zB GTX 650 Grafikkarte für normale PC, die ca 100€ kostet...


----------



## TheFighter (5. März 2014)

Achsoooo, ich dachte ich muss für die 3,1 GHz extra aufrüsten. Den ganzen Stress mit der Grafikkarte will ich mir dann doch nicht antun, deswegen lass ich's Lieber. Danke für die Aufklärung 
mfg


----------

